# need cork grips epoxied



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a couple of split grip rods epoxied.Anyone interested in helping me out I have maybe 3 rods i need to have done. IM me


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

im in fort walton

all you need is a clamp and some epoxy


----------

